# Cpc currently looking for remote positions



## kimtuck (Feb 20, 2012)

I have worked in different areas of healthcare the past sixteen years. I am a hard worker and goal driven. I would appreciate a review of my resume to see if I could be a fit with your company. I can be reached my email kimtuck72@hotmail.com, or by cell.

Thank You
Kim Tucker
539 Laurel Dr
Marble, NC  28905	
(828) 557-1068
kimtuck72@hotmail.com



OBJECTIVE:
To obtain a remote coding position that will allow me to use the skills and knowledge that I have developed while working in several areas of healthcare.

EDUCATION:
April 2011 Obtained CPC through the AAPC

August 1994
Tri County Community College, Associate in Applied Science in Medical Assisting.


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE:
March 2005-present
Medical Billing and Coding. Chatuge Family Practice, 241 Church St., Hayesville NC  28904. (828) 389-6383.
Duties include: coding and posting daily charge slips, electronic claim submission, error reports, posting patient and insurance payments, patient collections, daily, monthly, and yearly reports.

July 2001- August 2004

Office Coordinator. Dariusz Chrostowski, MD. Pediatrics and Allergy/Asthma Clinic. 68 Memorial Dr., Andrews, NC  28901/ (828) 321-3965.
Duties included: all front office duties as well as coded and posted claims (paper and electronic), posted patient and insurance payments, daily, monthly reports. 

October 1995-June 2001
Senior Insurance Clerk. Peachtree Internal Medicine Clinic. Drs Brian Mitchell, Jeffrey Larson, and Kelly Hyde PA-C. PO Box 158, Murphy, NC  28906. (828) 837-8131. As senior insurance clerk duties included: coding and posting insurance claims (paper and electronic), monthly patient statements and collections. Reported to Dr Mitchell regarding collection accounts. Coding for hospital, nursing home and office. As junior insurance clerk my duties included, posting payments, filing insurance claims and assisted the senior insurance clerk and office manager with other duties.


----------

